# Break Away HDX guide placement and size



## Guest (Dec 7, 2017)

All,

Could anybody help me with the guide size and positioning for a 14' HDX rod to be used with a multiplier (casting reel)? Plan to use minima guides.

thanks.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I don't have a HDX on hand so I don't have the recommended guide spacings. I would recommend contacting Nick Meyer direct. He should be able to help you.

Tommy


----------

